

328 Googlers Facebook Should Poach - recruiting via algorithm - fromedome
http://www.seravia.com/about/328-googlers-facebook-should-poach

======
nostrademons
Heh, knowing several of the Googlers on this list, I find this pretty amusing.
I'll have to show it to them...

